# Hey, Everyone!



## pondscum (Apr 8, 2008)

I am currently tryng to hatch an ooth, I have never kept mantids before. Hopefully everything will work out and I'll have lots of healthy baby mantids, although if too many hatch I may have to give some away to my other critter-loving friends, or just keep them until the weather gets a bit warmer and I can let them go. So maybe not _too_ many healthy baby mantids. Anyway, less about the mantids and more about me...

I live in PA, and I've always loved mantids, and pretty much all the other types of animals out there too. I've kept a few pets before, including a Ferret, 6 hermit crabs, and lots of insects (which I would usually catch and keep for a few days and then let go) also, as seems to be the case with most people here, I love music.

So, that's pretty much it.

Peace out,

Scum


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2008)

Welcome. I live not too far away from PA. Keep in mind once your ooth hatches many will die.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 8, 2008)

&lt;_&lt; hummm that name sounds familar? Where have I talked to you before Scum? Oh well :lol: anyways welcome to the forum from OHIO!


----------



## Durkin (Apr 9, 2008)

welcome, I'm new also... but might as well say hello... PA is a beautiful state... hate the onramps though haha.. i drive through 81-78-22-33-209 everytime i go back to CT to visit family... i miss the country part of PA, driving through that was always nice, just hate the highways haha... and yeah... can't live without music...


----------



## pondscum (Apr 10, 2008)

Durkin said:


> welcome, I'm new also... but might as well say hello... PA is a beautiful state... hate the onramps though haha.. i drive through 81-78-22-33-209 everytime i go back to CT to visit family... i miss the country part of PA, driving through that was always nice, just hate the highways haha... and yeah... can't live without music...


Yeah, the rural part of PA is really nice. I always like driving through the mountains. Unfortunately, I live right on the edge of Philadelphia, so the closest thing to a mountain I get is the hill I live on &lt;_&lt; 

Anyway, nice to meet you all.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## asdsdf (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi! Welcome to the forum.


----------

